# Window Rough Opening with steel studs????



## M.G. (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey, 

I'm pretty new to using steel studs and before I framed up a window I wanted to double check my rough opening measurements. I've heard different things from different people about using metal studs and metal window frames and don't know what to go with anymore. 

I'm putting in a window that's going to be 3' X 3'. I would normally go with 37" X 37" if it were wood but I've heard you have to go bigger when using metal studs. Is there any truth to this?


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I never heard that and I used steel studs on all my interior walls in my house.
What you may have heard is that with steel studs you run wooden 2X in the RO to actually fasten to. 
This of course depends on whether any fire code comes into play.

So in your example your steel stud opening would be 40X40 and when you add the wood 2x it is then the 37X37 that you want.


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

If your refering to a welded metal window frame i would frame it 3" bigger because of the flange on the window. You the attach it to the studs on the sides using clips, and your drywall will hold it in place. You will back cut the board to fit behind the window flanges about 3/8" and after one side is hung but not screwed into the track or studs holding the window you then plumb and level it and screw it off. Window will not move


----------

